# [ROM][25-01-LP6 KERNEL][RC1]MIUI v4 Fresh v2.1 (DRUNKEN CLAM EDITION)(VERY STABLE)



## adyscorpius

Here's my version of MIUI v4, based on CM9 (Thanks to Team Hacksung, specially codeworkx, you're an IDOL), which seems to work flawless (Other than the standard CM9 and MIUI v4 problems), atleast for now! Though I didn't get much time to test, its functional, and if you have flashed custom ROMs before, it won't kill your device! (Its tough to brick Samsung phones anyways, till you don't play with bootloaders)

Thanks Amitmiz for showing a direction!

So here's my build.

*FEATURES*



> *Version 2.3 (Base 2.2.3) Changelog*
> 
> -MIUI v2.2.3 Base
> -Updated to LPB Kernel from latest CM9 build.
> -Added 4-Way Reboot from MIUIAndroid
> -Added Apex Launcher as option to MIUIHome (Thanks to dennisxl)
> -Added Titanium Backup (If you have a license, its automatically a Pro version, else Free)
> -Contains RootBrowser Lite latest version.
> -Updated Google Maps to 6.2.0
> -Added LPB Modem as default.
> -Stock MIUI Boot Animation
> -No Boot Logo Changes
> -Contains GApps V11 including FaceUnlock
> -Phone fixed, no more slow loading of databases. Should also fix Market issues.
> -Updated to latest CM9 APN List.
> -Other fixes I'll add as and when I remember...





> *Version 2.2 Changelog*
> 
> - Consolidated multiple flashes into single ZIP File.
> - MIUI v2.1.20 Base
> - LP6 Kernel
> - Changed Boot Image and Boot Animation to Drunken Clam
> - New ROM Wallpaper - Appears after first reboot.
> - GApps v10 included into the main file. Yes, includes Google Browser, Google Photos, and Face Unlock.
> - No Wipe Version only for AdyScorpiusMIUI v2.0 and above! (If you're coming from any other ROM/base/version, wipe data/factory reset)
> - Had no FC's other than Data Usage in Settings(Need upstream changes from MIUI to fix that)
> - Smooth, extremely efficient on battery, and very streamlined version...





> *Version 2.1 Changelog*
> 
> - Based off MIUI Android v2.1.20 (Thanks MIUI and MIUI Android) and CyanogenMod 9 Alpha 01172012 build (Thanks Team Hacksung and CyanogenMod)
> - KP9 Kernel - Due to data issues with later versions (Thanks Codeworkx again)
> - Camera from CyanogenMod - Supports 8MP
> - Fixed External SD not being read, now both Music app and Storage in Settings read it
> - Added some build.prop tweaks (Better Speed and optimization)
> - Fixed Storage view - Now shows both internal and external SD Card
> - SQLite3 upgraded to latest version (Better database Handling)
> - Added TitaniumBackup v4.7.5
> - Other features, i don't remember right now, but will update as soon as I Can
> - Now with Flashable Drunken Clam Boot Animation... (Thanks Team Whiskey - Sombionix and ViralBlack)


*DOWNLOADS!*



> *V2.3 UPLOADING...*





> *DOWNLOAD V2.2 HERE*





> DOWNLOAD HERE - V2.1


*INSTALLATION STEPS*



> 1. Copy zip file to /sdcard.
> 2. Reboot to Recovery
> 3. Wipe Data/Factory Reset
> 4. Go to Mounts and Storage, Wipe System...
> 5. Install zip from sdcard - Version 2.1
> 7. Wipe Data/Factory Reset AGAIN.
> 8. Reboot.


*KNOWN ISSUES AND WORKAROUNDS*



> - MIUI Themes don't work. *SOLUTION* - Create /data/system/theme to get it to work! Only themes supported for V4 (ICS) would work properly. However, lockscreens from older themes should work!
> - Initially the permissions manager will ask for permission to Manage ROOT. Permit that.
> - Market won't download big apps. *SOLUTION* - Go to Downloads > Settings > Deselect - Data Download Prompt.
> - Titanium Backup not restoring backups - *SOLUTION* - Enable USB Debugging in Development, Unknown Sources in Security (Device Administration). IT WORKS NOW!
> - Cannot see EMMC in File Explorer - *SOLUTION* - Use Root Explorer, Astro File Manager, ES File Manager. (Its a MIUI v4 Bug)
> - Google Apps v10 includes FaceUnlock, Google-Gallery(Support of Google Photos) and other features... If you want any of these, flash the ZIP from post 3)
> - MMS Bug of SMS not reaching in first send. *SOLUTION* - Change View to List in Settings in Messaging APP.
> - USB Storage Mount doesn't work *SOLUTION* - Use ADB mode/AirDroid/DroidExplorer/FTP/any other mode to share files.


*Screenshots*
































Thanks Sardor

If you like my work, you may consider donating by CLICKING HERE
A Thanks is equally appreciated!

*Credits*



> Team Hacksung and CyanogenMod- For making ICS possible
> MIUI-AU - for the base build
> amitmiz - for giving a ray of hope that its actually possible to port .
> neobuddy89 - For the guidance.
> Team Whiskey - For teaching me to logcat, beta test, tweak stuff, around 2 years back in my Froyo days! Nero is still faster and slicker than any ROMs i've used till date!


----------



## adyscorpius

*flashing instructions*



> you want the best experience from the rom - speed/optimized/stability!
> Follow this to the t.
> 
> 1. Flash the rom after wiping data/cache/system.
> 2. After reboot, don't touch the phone, screen, anything for the first 10 minutes!
> - exception - if there's a google start page(like on v2.0) wait for 2 minutes, then go through the initial pages, till you reach the home launcher, and then let it idle for 10 minutes! (*do not configure google account right now*.
> 3. Reboot
> 4. Now, configure your wifi(if you feel like, else 3g/2g's good), and configure google account and repeat the 10 minutes wait.
> 5. Reboot again.
> 6. Now install/restore apps from titanium backup or whatever place you choose to from. However, avoid restoring data as much as you can! Different bases have different structures, and can cause corruption!
> 7. Reboot to recovery
> 8. Wipe cache, dalvik cache, fix permissions.
> 9. Enjoy !!!
> 
> I have used these steps ever since eclair on a samsung galaxy s vibrant, and they've never failed me...


*FIX BATTERY DRAINS*



> if its terrible!
> 1. Backup your memory sds...
> 2. Format your sd card and external sd partition.
> 3. Restore just the images, songs, titanium backup folder, clockworkmod backups. Avoid the other folders that can possibly contain corrupt files, specially those made by unstable apks.
> 4. You should have a major difference in battery life.
> 
> If its not so terrible!
> 
> 1. Go to sd card, wipe/delete the following folders
> - /sdcard/android/data/com.android.providers.media
> - /sdcard/android/data/com.cooliris.media
> - /sdcard/android/data/com.google.android.gallery3d
> - /sdcard/android/data/com.android.providers.media
> - /sdcard/androidthemes (its only a backup, not required if your rom is fine)
> - /sdcard/android/dcim/.thumbnails
> - /sdcard/android/dcim/100andro
> - /sdcard/lost.dir
> 
> reboot, and let it stay for 10 minutes! (building thumbnails etc.)
> reboot again... Enjoy!


----------



## adyscorpius

*ADD-ON PACKS DOWNLOAD*



> *TORCH FIX(WHEN PHONE LOCKED)*
> Torch Fix
> Torch Now works if you keep home button pressed when phone locked!





> *LP6 Kernel*
> *DOWNLOAD LP6 Kernel*
> 
> *KP8 Kernel*[/SIZE]
> *Download HERE!*





> Drunken Cam Boot Animation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks TeamWhiskey!


Update v1 (For V2.1)


> *Contents*
> 
> Camera supporting 8 MP from CyanogenMod
> Monitor.apk - For Data Usage (It still FCs in Settings... Use app from Tools Folder)
> Root Browser.apk - Root Browser Lite
> Titanium Backup.apk - Titanium Backup Latest version!
> 
> Flash like normal over existing install from CWM.
> 
> *CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD*





> *Google Apps v10*
> 
> *CLICK HERE*





> *MOUNT FIX - Change SD Card to Read as EMMC and EMMC as SD Card - Helps to see EMMC directly from File Explorer!*
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?undefined - To swap EMMC with SDCARD!!
> http://www.mediafire.com/?81df8dd1gdosp3o - To Restore back to original!!


----------



## Beef

What model Galaxy S II is this for? Shouldn't this be in the development section?


----------



## loverboy_ax

Buddy can you port this to i9100G?


----------

